# Maxx Air Vents?



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

so what does everyone prefer? is the Maxx the best? if so, why?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I choose the Maxx Air vent covers because they won't let bugs in they have a screen on the inside easy to install and price was right

Don


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope so I just installed a couple on my unit this week. In 90+ temps I might add.
hotcap


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

so when trailer is hot,it'll suck out the hot weather?also, much drilling into the roof?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> so when trailer is hot,it'll suck out the hot weather?also, much drilling into the roof?
> [snapback]127792[/snapback]​


No drilling into the roof....

They use a special bracket that gets bolted to the aluminum flange around the vent, and then the cover bolts to it.

They do work really well, I have 2 on my OB, but I want to get 1 more for other vent.

Steve


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

If you do a search you will find a thread that I started not long ago asking the same question. In that thread our Chief Scientific Officer







for HVAC (otherwise known as Ghosty) did some studies both this year and last year on the Areo flow and the MAX AIR.

I went with the MAXAIR because of the removable screen and some good reports of no water through the vent. It has also been around a while so it would seem they have to be good if everyone keeps using them. My main need was to keep the trailer vented when in storage and cooler in summer when the A/C could not be used at home during loading. If you have a more powerful fan to pull air through then they may not work. 
I found the brackets (aluminum) and fittings (stainless) to be good quality and easy to attach to the openings. I also took out the trailer screen so the MAXAIR screen could be removed and cleaned. I left the bathroom screen in to protect the original fan in there. I got mine from PPL Motor homes for $22 each and $10 shipping for 3.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie,

I don't know if the MaxxAir covers are the best, as they are all I have ever used. But they do a fantastic job, and I highly recommend them. No drilling into the roof, but you do have to drill four small holes into the vent flange. It's all very easy, and after you have done the first one (I took about 20 minutes making sure I understood what I was doing), they take less than 10 minutes each.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I installed 1 MaxxAir vent so far and plan to do another. Not that it's a contect but I did mine in 110 degree temp and that was about all I could handle on the roof. Can't compare to anything else but they are priced right, do the intended job, and easy to install.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

guess I better start telling Rick how good looking he is and nice and strong







, so he'll do vent on the Outback Inn.


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

[quote name='PDX_Doug' date='Jul 5 2006, 10:03 AM']
Doxie,

I don't know if the MaxxAir covers are the best, as they are all I have ever used. But they do a fantastic job, and I highly recommend them. No drilling into the roof, but you do have to drill four small holes into the vent flange. It's all very easy, and after you have done the first one (I took about 20 minutes making sure I understood what I was doing), they take less than 10 minutes each.









Diddo, nothing better in my opinion!!


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

I installed one for the bathroom vent and they work great. Camping World has them on sale for 19.99, but only the translucent white. Hmmm....now wher dod my wife hide my credit card.









George


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have done both of my vents, and now I can leave the vents open all year round. Definitely helps with air circulation when we are camping, and even when we are not. They are extremely easy to install, though I used Ny-Lock nuts on the bolts so they will never loosen off. Are they the best? I am not sure, but they do work pretty good.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

The local RV dealer in our area (not an OB dealer) had the Maxx air vents for 24.99 each. For 29.99 they would also install them.

So let see,







$15 additional and save myself the risk of falling to the ground, falling through the roof (I'm not lite shy , ... and neither are some of you out there), making a hole in the vents, etc.

I had them do it all and less than $100 later our OB is always a good temp. It's nice to walk in and not be slammed by the new trailer smell at 1000 degrees. It doesn't get too hot here but our home doesn't have any shade and the OB not covered for now.

They have been grreat! Money well spent.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, one more question. Fantastic vents? the dealer was talking (on phone) about fantastic vents. What' the difference?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Maxx Vent cover is just that: it is a cover over the existing vent that allows the vent to be opened all the time in all types of weather. The Fantastic Fan replaces the entire vent and housing for it with a new one. The Fantastic Fan will have a fan and a variety of options, such as rain sensor that will close the cover in the rain, or variable speed fans. Excellent product.


----------

